# Wie 16:10-Laptops suchen?



## brazzjazz (17. August 2011)

Moin!

Die Anschaffung eines Laptops kam sehr spontan, und dementsprechend habe ich auch erst gestern gelernt, dass die Hersteller sich seit 2009 auf 16:9 verbohrt haben, was mich sehr ärgert. Aktuelle Laptops mit 16:10 gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr, bis auf MacBooks, die ich nicht haben will. Da kam mir die Idee, doch nach älteren und hoffentlich auch günstigeren Laptops zu suchen (allerdings neue). Kennt ihr da eine gute Seite, wo man sowas findet? Gestern kam ich doch tatsächlich auf eine Seite, die das irgendwie gesucht hat, aber blöderweise weiß ich die nicht mehr (war middem Handy unterwechs). Alternativ könnte man die Laptops auch nach ihrer Auflösung suchen (zum größten Teil wären das 1280x800 und 1440x900). Ach ja, wichtig wäre mir auch eine hochwertige Soundkarte (könnte man das eigentlich mal eben nachrüsten?), aber das muss ich dann vielleicht in einer zweiten Runde herausfinden.

Danke!


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2011)

Wie wärs mit der Seite hier: Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks 16:10 | Geizhals.at Deutschland ?


----------



## brazzjazz (17. August 2011)

Das ist ja schon mal cool. Dummerweise ist der größte Teil teurer als 500 Euro, dabei wollte ich doch eigentlich sparen - immerhin dürfte ein normaler Non-Mac im 16:10-Format langsamer sein. Es sei denn, ich kaufe einen edlen Businesslaptop, was ich aber nicht vorhabe.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

Eine wirklich gute Soundkarte kannst Du fast vergessen, aber man könnte eine USB-Lösung dazukaufen.

Neben geizhals.at/de kannst Du auch bei diesem bewährten Shop Erweiterte Suche - Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de bei Display nach bestimmten Auflösungen und somit indirekt 16:10 suchen.


Und klar sind die meisten >500€, das ist ja auch bei 16:9 so   Da es aber wenigr 16:10 gibt, ist die Auswahl natürlich kleiner...  Aber bis 550€ hab ich mal gefiltert und nach Preis geordnet: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb&sort=p&bpmax=550&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&xf=1200_16%3A10


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2011)

Dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als einen im 16:9 Format zu kaufen.


----------



## brazzjazz (17. August 2011)

Also der Grafik hier zufolge müsste es von 2010 noch eine gute Menge 16:10er geben. Das war allerdings eine Prognose von 2008. Vielleicht waren die 16:10er 2010 nur noch teure Businesslaptops. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, sich 16:9, 17" und 'ne ordentliche Auflösung zu holen, dann würde da ein Dokument gut reinpassen. Aber die Breite irritiert einfach, ich wüsste mal gerne wie man die beim täglichen Schreiben und Surfen nutzt, HDTV hin oder her.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2011)

Naja, ich würde mal sagen, man gewöhnt sich dran. Ich hatte bis vor 4 Jahren nur nen 5:4 TFT, hab mich aber auch an die breitere Breite gewöhnt.


----------



## brazzjazz (17. August 2011)

Also ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen vertikalen Funktionsleisten ist 16:9 zumindest fürs Arbeiten und Surfen verschwendeter / falsch verwendeter Platz, denn bei eher vertikalen Inhalten klafft dann rechts immer eine Lücke. Den Text im Browser habe ich CSS-seitig sogar noch verschmälert, um ihn besser lesen zu können. Nicht auszudenken, was für lange Zeilen bei den 16:9ern standardmäßig rauskommen.

Wäre ein selbstgebauter Läppi eine Lösung? Es gibt doch solche Anbieter, die sowas anbieten (ähm, ja.)


----------



## belle (17. August 2011)

Man könnte doch die Task-Leiste einfach links oder rechts an den Rand schieben um den Platz besser zu nutzen. 

Wenn man mal bei geizhals schaut (die Links oben), stellt man fest, dass es in 16:10 echt nur noch ein eingeschränktes Angebot gibt. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. In dem Fall würde ich Preis / Leistung bevorzugen und ggf. einen Laptop in 16:9 nehmen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, wie du schon selbst gesagt hast, ein 17" mit ordentlicher Auflösung. Da könntest du die Gadgets und Taskleiste an die Seite legen und den restlichen Platz für das Dokument nutzen oder einfach 2 Dokumente nebeneinander öffnen (je halbe Bildschirmbreite, wenn man in Windows 7 etwas an den Rand schiebt).


----------



## brazzjazz (17. August 2011)

Zumindest bei vielen Tabs ist das sinnvoll, was ich als TreeStyle-Tabs-Benutzer bezeugen kann. Damit bekomme ich aber gerade meinen 5:4-Monitor voll.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. August 2011)

Also ich hab mir den Acer Aspire 5530 gebraucht gekauft und dann ne SSD eingebaut! Jetzt ist das drei Jahre alte Notebook so schnell wie ein neuer wenn nicht sogar schneller. Fürs arbeiten sind die 16:10 einfach besser das merk ich jedes mal wenn ich wieder an meinem PC sitze dort habe ich ein Samsung BX2450 LED 16:9 Monitor!


----------



## belle (17. August 2011)

MSI GX623N-7343W7P (00165112-SKU41) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Der ist zwar etwas veraltet, aber Core i - CPUs mit Bildschirm im 16:10 Format sind irgendwie extrem selten oder überteuert.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mit einem Laptop wie diesen anfreunden:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/633435


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

Also, mein normaler PC-TFT ist 16:9, und ich wüßte nicht, worüber ich mich da beschweren sollte ^^  ob die Zeile in einem Forum nun was länger oder kürzer ist: ja und? Der Unterschied ist ja nun echt nicht so riesig. Bei 4:3 vs 16:10 könnt ich es ja noch verstehen, dass es da nen großen Unterschied gibt, aber ob nun "zu 9" oder "zu 10" - dann macht man halt das Fenster nen Tick kleiner, wenn es einen dermaßen stört.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. August 2011)

Im Prinzip hast du recht und hab früher genauso gedacht bis ich den Lappi mit 16:10 bekommen habe und erst jetzt kann ich die Leute verstehen die immer von 16:10 geschwärmt haben. Rein von den Zahlen hast du recht scheint kein großer Unterschied zu sein aber die Wirklichkeit sieht echt anderster aus!!!


----------



## brazzjazz (17. August 2011)

Ungünstig ist auch, dass vertikale Inhalte bei Volldarstellung ziemlich klein angezeigt werden, vertikale aber sehr groß (Beispiel Photoalbum). Und Pivot-Technik ist selten, bei Laptops vermutlich noch mehr.
Im englischen Wikipedia-Artikel werden ein paar verschwurbelte und wenig überzeugende Begründungen aus einem DisplaySearch-Report zitiert, warum man von 16:10 auf 16:9 wechselte / wechseln sollte. Von denen ist aber nur eine überzeugend, und diese wurde auch in mehreren kritischen Artikeln genannt: 16:9-Bildschirme sind günstiger zu produzieren. Als Hersteller könnte ich einen Laptop etwas günstiger anbieten oder mit etwas größerer Marge verkaufen, und zudem auf den HDTV/Blu-ray usw. -Zug aufspringen. Möglicherweise wird man mit einem 16:10-Bildschirm allerdings in naher Zukunft Opfer von Diskriminierung, wenn nämlich Inhalte primär für 16:9 produziert werden (Windows 8, Computerspiele, Hindergrundbilder usw.). Vielleicht besorge ich mir doch einen 16:9er, falls es keine passenden 16:10-Angebote gibt. Um das Format optimal nutzen zu können, müsste ich aber meine Inhalte neu organisieren, indem ich beispielsweise Leisten aus der Horizontale in die Vertikale hole (was nicht immer gut gelingt, da zumindest Text horizontal verläuft). Da stößt man aber glaube ich an Grenzen, und die passende Software kommt ja erst gerade.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Also, ich kann problemlos zB bei acrobat Reader auch 2 Seiten nebeneinander lesen  klar: bei 16:10 wären die Seiten dann größer. 


Was ich sagen will ist lediglich: wenn es halt keinen passenden gibt, würde ich eher auf andere Werte schauen als nur wegen des Formates an anderer Stelle Einschränkungen zu haben oder merkbar mehr zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## brazzjazz (18. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will ist lediglich: wenn es halt keinen passenden gibt, würde ich eher auf andere Werte schauen als nur wegen des Formates an anderer Stelle Einschränkungen zu haben oder merkbar mehr zahlen zu müssen.


So werde ich's auch machen. Notfalls werde ich eben was an den Rändern abschneiden.


----------

